

10 Upcoming Technology That May Change World - RajPatel
http://www.improgrammer.net/10-upcoming-technology-that-may-change-world/

======
__Joker
I don't understand what is so radical about firefox os. Why the other thinks
that Android and Apple are inhibiting innovation in mobile OS ?

